# Reflex Buckskin



## sneak1413

i had a buckskin for about 2 years and this was about 3 or 4 years ago. it was very quiet but had a little handshock to it. reflex is made by hoyt and are very good quality bows. you should not have any problems with them and if you do you should be taken care of. i believe the ibo on the bow was around 300


----------



## Missouribowhunter

Thats something new to me I had now Idea that Hoyt made this bow I guess the quality is there how did you calm the hand shock down or is there a way at all?


----------



## XP35

The Buckskin may have been the absolute best bow on the market dollar for dollar. It was the fastest in the Reflex lineup for a couple years, too, at 306fps IBO. Pretty quiet bow, too. 

The Slam and a Half cams are rather smooth drawing and none I've had or seen had any issues with eating cables.

Handshock is a non-issue to me, but some seem more sensitive to it than I am. :tongue: Some SIMS vibration goodies on it will make it a very quiet machine, though, with very little vibration.

And, yes, Reflexes are built by Hoyt. Same plant and everything....at least they have the same address and phone number anyway. Reflex is just Hoyt's off-brand for sale to larger chain type stores while the Hoyts stay in the ProShops.

At $209 I would be there in a flash! Make sure someone else doesn't get it first!!


----------



## Missouribowhunter

I got it and now ready to hang accessories on it.


----------



## minnow

Put some aftermarket strings on that puppie along with a Sims S-coil stabilizer and you'll have a sweet shooting bow. The factory strings tend to creep quite a bit, that's why I suggest changing them out, unless you like retuning often. At $209, it was a steal.


----------



## wblackfin

Missouribowhunter said:


> :usa:Any one have a reflex buckskin? If so what kind of speed are you getting out of it the reason I ask is I found one today at Cabelas on sale for $259 BUT they could not find the paperwork or box on it so they took more money off I got it for $209 brand new. It is a bow only package so I have to outfit it. Was this the last year they made these bow or did they just change the name I don't know much about reflex my wife shot one for a while but i cant remember ever pulling the string back my self. Seems like I remember it being pretty quite. But other than that I do not have any experience with them at all. Do they have any Weaknesses IE cams, limbs cables, eat string and so on? :usa:


Here are some specs on the Buckskin taken from hunters friend.

IBO=306
A2A=34
Weight=3.6 
BHT=7.38 
LOF=65/75% 
Retail=	$379 
KE=72.8


----------



## badger109

On my reflex, pretty much the string and cables suck. If you use a tubed peep, it won't be too much of a problem.


----------

